# Snake or lizard skin?



## ACarvan (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello. I'm an absolute amateur, so please forgive my lack of smarts. I found a skin in my garden shed this morning and would love to know what creature owned it previously.

I'm starting at a very low baseline and don't even know if it's from a large lizard or whether it's a partial shed from a snake. 

I tried to count the scales (as per the AROD page) but the skin is in quite bad condition and I couldn't keep track of the number. I'm not sure if it helps but the skin is definitely inside out.

Is anyone able to fathom a guess as to whether it is a snake or a lizard?

I live in suburban Canberra and have previously not seen snakes or lizards in my garden.

Thanks in advance. Photos are below.


----------



## bluedragon (Jan 18, 2018)

snake skin im saying coastal carpet python skin


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 18, 2018)

It is definitely a snake skin. Most likely to be a Diamond Python, it is also possible that it could be a Coastal Carpet Python that has escaped or been released by an irresponsible keeper.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 18, 2018)

I don't think any morelia species are native to the ACT? Maybe an escaped pet?
Coastals are way further north, Murray darlings are further west, and diamonds are further east.


----------



## ACarvan (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh how interesting. Thank you. I might comb the local papers to see if someone is missing one.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 18, 2018)

https://amp.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/canberra-life/snakes-alive-20180109-h0g05j.html


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 18, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> https://amp.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/canberra-life/snakes-alive-20180109-h0g05j.html


"Reptiles are not as easy to care for as a dog or cat and can easily become ill when fed incorrectly or not kept warm"
Huh?


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 18, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> "Reptiles are not as easy to care for as a dog or cat and can easily become ill when fed incorrectly or not kept warm"
> Huh?


I don't understand what you are questioning Spotted.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 18, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> "Reptiles are not as easy to care for as a dog or cat and can easily become ill when fed incorrectly or not kept warm"
> Huh?



Gee, I must be a weirdo then. I've always found reptiles to be way easier to care for compared to a cat and dog.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 18, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> "Reptiles are not as easy to care for as a dog or cat and can easily become ill when fed incorrectly or not kept warm"
> Huh?


Dogs: Walk them, clean up there poop, feed them and replace their water multiple times a day, can't leave them for weeks, grooming, parasite medicine, giving them attention....
Snakes: Heating, clean their enclosure maybe twice a week, feed once a week, can leave them for weeks, don't need to be handled.
Which sounds easier??


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 18, 2018)

Nero Egernia said:


> Gee, I must be a weirdo then. I've always found reptiles to be way easier to care for compared to a cat and dog.


Reptiles need specific conditions etc. that dogs and cats don't need. Cats and dogs are simple when compared to these needs. Once you know how to care for reptiles it is easier than a cat and dog, but you can't just throw a reptile in an enclosure like you can a dog in a yard or cat in a house. 
Put simply you can successfully own a dog or cat without any knowledge of their needs, this isn't possible with reptiles.
[doublepost=1516237165,1516237069][/doublepost]


Foozil said:


> Dogs: Walk them, clean up there poop, feed them and replace their water multiple times a day, can't leave them for weeks, grooming, parasite medicine, giving them attention....
> Snakes: Heating, clean their enclosure maybe twice a week, feed once a week, can leave them for weeks, don't need to be handled.
> Which sounds easier??


I think you need a larger water bowl if you are changing their water multiple times a day.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 18, 2018)

Depending on where you live, some species (e.g diamond pythons) don't need any heating or can be kept outdoors. I agree that to a beginner dogs or cats can be easier, but compared to each other, snakes are much easier to care for.
And yeah, I may have been exaggerating a bit, but it's still true for food.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 18, 2018)

Considering the context of the story, it may have been written in a way that is meant to dissuade impulse buyers who get over their 'fad' and release their snake in to the wild.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 18, 2018)

Agreed.


----------



## nick_75 (Jan 18, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Put simply you can successfully own a dog or cat without any knowledge of their needs, this isn't possible with reptiles.



Hi Scutellatus,

I wish this statement was accurate and that every reptile keeper in Australia understood the care needs of (and had a general scientific understanding of) the animals in their care. This site would then contain no 'Snake won't eat' or 'Heating / Lighting question' posts.

This hobby has been invaded (cane toad style) by idiots!

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 18, 2018)

nick_75 said:


> Hi Scutellatus,
> 
> I wish this statement was accurate and that every reptile keeper in Australia understood the care needs of (and had a general scientific understanding of) the animals in their care. This site would then contain no 'Snake won't eat' or 'Heating / Lighting question' posts.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying, yes there are many people that keep reptiles that don't understand their needs.
Do you class those people as successful keepers though?


----------



## nick_75 (Jan 18, 2018)

Certainly not. Merely keeping an animal alive is not an indication of success.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 18, 2018)

Simply, snakes and lizards are not domestic pets but wild animals and it is necessary for anyone wishing to keep one to do adequate research first and hopefully have a genuine interest in native animals. There have always been people who just thought it was cool to have a snake and had no idea about their care but now pet shops sell them you also have impulse buyers. This also occurs with hand raised exotic birds like Macaws and Black Cockatoos, cashed up people buy them because they will look good in their outdoor entertaining area and have no idea of the emotional bond these birds form and their need for communication.


----------

